# BINDConfiguration



## IuckDuth (Nov 16, 2012)

Need someone to configure bind and few subdomains.
I'll pay $50 via paypal. I have two ips and domain.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 16, 2012)

There are hundreds of examples to be found if you just googled a bit.


----------



## IuckDuth (Nov 16, 2012)

I've used all in a week and I need paid help.
Thanks


----------



## IuckDuth (Nov 16, 2012)

Also if is possible unpayed help 
Thanks


----------



## MNIHKLOM (Nov 18, 2012)

DNS & BIND from O'Reilly is less than $50


----------



## mamalos (Nov 19, 2012)

Check out this link (there are hundreds more if you check with your search engine). It seems really straight forward and you should be able to complete your setup within a few hours (considering the fact that you don't know how to setup bind, that you are not very familiar with FreeBSD, but have some basic understanding of Unix commands). The directions are for different Linux distro's, but most directions apply to FreeBSD as well (except, usually, for the commands controlling named(8)). Once you build your configuration (on FreeBSD, named/bind related files are located in /etc/namedb), you can start the service by writing:


```
named_enable="YES"
```

in your /etc/rc.conf and giving:

`# /etc/rc.d/named start`

on your command prompt. Change start to restart or stop or status for managing the service. Once you've set it up to some extent, ask your questions on this thread and people will definitely help you complete it in no time.

Good luck.


----------

